# Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*

						Vor kurzem haben die Dreharbeiten für die Neuverfilmung des Science-Fiction-Klassikers Dune begonnen. Demnach stehen ab sofort zahlreiche bekannte Schauspieler wie Oscar Isaac, Rebecca Ferguson und Jason Momoa vor der Kamera, um den Wüstenplaneten zu neuem Leben zu erwecken. Der Kinostart ist für 2020 geplant.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*


----------



## sesharim (24. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*

Besser die kohle sparen und den alten film komplett remastern der ist genau so wie er ist gut und hat die deutlich besseren schauspieler. Und kürzer wird er mit sicherheit auch werden.


----------



## Das_DinG (24. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*



sesharim schrieb:


> Besser die kohle sparen und den alten film komplett remastern der ist genau so wie er ist gut und hat die deutlich besseren schauspieler. Und kürzer wird er mit sicherheit auch werden.



Wird tatsächlich schwer den ersten Film zu toppen...

Die Schauspieler - die Atmosphäre - sogar die Spezial Effekte....alles war/ist stimmig, und ich beschreibe hier einen Film der 35 Jahre alt ist !!!!

Obwohl mit heutiger Technik so viel mehr möglich wäre, leider gehts fast immer in die Hose aufgrund anderer Fehler, die nicht sein müßten.


----------



## Oberst Klink (24. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*

Absolut unnötig. Hollywood hat keine Ideen mehr, deshalb die ganzen Remakes.


----------



## Mia-Grace-Miller (24. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*

Werde ich mir auf jeden Fall anschauen. Ihr doch auch, gebt es zu ^^.  Andere, für mich spannende Frage: Wer ist beim Remake für den Soundtrack verantwortlich?
Beim Original waren es immerhin Toto und Brian Eno.


----------



## Gamer1970 (24. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*

DUNE von David Lynch wird für mich immer das Original sein. Die ganze Art, wie Lynch den Film gedreht hat, die Atmosphäre, der Stil, die Charaktere, die Musik, die Effekte. Einzigartig, teilweise ziemlich schräg, auch mal etwas eklig und schockierend, insgesamt aber sehr stimmig und soweit es mich betrifft,  ein Meisterwerk. Auch brilliant besetzt.

Schon öfter hat man sich daran versucht, diesen Stoff zu verfilmen, es gab auch eine Miniserie, die ich allerdings nicht wirklich ernst nehmen konnte. Und die meisten Pläne für eine Neuverfilmung blieben einfach Pläne und wurden nicht verwirklicht. Zu groß die Gefahr, sich zu blamieren. Und auf den Produktionskosten sitzen zu bleiben.

Aber... Denis Villeneuve traue ich es zu, uns hier einen sehr interessanten Film zu liefern, vor allem bildgewaltig und sehr ausdrucksstark. Ehrlich, ich bin sehr gespannt und freue mich sogar ein bißchen drauf.


----------



## RyzA (24. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*

Ist hier wieder große Meckerzeit?

Ich freue mich schon auf den Film. Der Regisseur kann was und die Besetzung scheint auch sehr gut zu sein.


----------



## Voodoo2 (24. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*

Geillll 
jetzt muss er noch gut werden die größte Herausforderung!!!! Spice für alle


----------



## Two-Face (24. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*

Leute, der erste Film war doch Grütze, keine Ahnung wie den hier alle in den Himmel loben können.

Der Film stammte aus der Produktionshölle, das hat man ihm angesehen und zwar von vorne bis hinten, egal welche Fassung. Nichts davon, rein gar nichts war so, wie Lynch es wollte, er selbst sagte immer wieder, er wolle ihn am liebsten vergessen und seinen Namen rausstreichen lassen, so wenig hat ihm das Resultat gefallen. Weder als Buch- noch als Filmfan konnte man sonderlich was damit anfangen, obwohl das Konzept ja gepasst hätte. 

Nee, ernsthaft, der erste DUNE-Film war ein Flop und zwar zurecht.


----------



## RyzA (24. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Weder als Buch- noch als Filmfan konnte man sonderlich was damit anfangen, obwohl das Konzept ja gepasst hätte.


Ich kenne die Bücher nicht aber als Film hat er mir sehr gut gefallen. Besonders vom Setting her und der Atmosphäre.



> Nee, ernsthaft, der erste DUNE-Film war ein Flop und zwar zurecht.


Blade Runner ist auch zuerst an den Kinokassen geflloppt. Heute hat er Kult-Status.


----------



## the_move (24. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Leute, der erste Film war doch Grütze, keine Ahnung wie den hier alle in den Himmel loben können.
> Nee, ernsthaft, der erste DUNE-Film war ein Flop und zwar zurecht.


Welche Version des Films? Die 137 minütige Kinofassung, oder der 176/189 minütige original David Lynch Cut, der lange später auf DVD veröffentlicht wurde?

Der Unterschied ist groß, ähnlich wie bei Ridley Scotts Kingdom of Heaven. Die 144minütige Kinofassung ist mäßig, der 194minütige Director's Cut dagegen sehr gut.


----------



## Captain-S (24. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Leute, der erste Film war doch Grütze, keine Ahnung wie den hier alle in den Himmel loben können.
> Nee, ernsthaft, der erste DUNE-Film war ein Flop und zwar zurecht.


Was für ein Blödsinn, dieser Film ist und bleibt Kult!

Ich hoffe sie versauen die Neuverfilmung nicht.


----------



## Mahoy (24. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Blade Runner ist auch zuerst an den Kinokassen geflloppt. Heute hat er Kult-Status.



Das ist der wohl treffendste Vergleich, nicht nur was Querelen bei der Produktion und eher mäßigem Erfolg an den Kinokassen angeht.

Manche Romane, Novellen und Kurzgeschichten sind an sich nicht verfilmbar, selbst wenn man die technischen Mittel zur Visualisierung hat (insbesondere in der Science Fiction) zur Verfügung hat. Sprich, wenn man sie doch verfilmt, muss man sich praktisch auf ein grundlegende Merkmal der Vorlage beschränken und darauf basierend eine neue (mehr oder weniger lose an der Vorlage orientierte) Geschichte erzählen.

Lynchs "Dune" fängt insbesondere den Aspekt eines Universums, in der Hightech, archaische Gesellschaftformen und Spiritualität ineinander übergehen sehr gut ein. Dass Lynch selbst mit dem Ergebnis - insbesondere visuell - immer noch nicht zufrieden war, gehört ja zur Geschichte der Dune-Verfilmungen praktisch dazu, einmal ganz davon abgesehen, das Lynch auch bei anderen Werken gerne mal kokettiert hat. Wenn man das mal mit Jodorowskys Versuch vergleicht, der dabei fast wahnsinnig geworden ist und im selben Zuge noch zig andere Leute fast in den Irrsinn getrieben hat, ist Lynchs Ansatz ja schon als entspannt zu bezeichnen.

Die Miniserien "Dune" und "Children of Dune" haben es ja genau anders versucht: Sehr nahe an der Story, was das Serienformat auch viel eher hergibt. Aber da hat man eben auch an allen Ecken und Enden gemerkt, dass das Budget zigmal größer hätte sein müssen, damit die Visualisierung mithalten kann.

Ehrlich gesagt, ich würde einen neuen Anlauf auch lieber im Serienformat sehen, nur eben mit üppigem Budget und dem richtigen Personal am Start.


----------



## RyzA (24. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, ich würde einen neuen Anlauf auch lieber im Serienformat sehen, nur eben mit üppigem Budget und dem richtigen Personal am Start.


Man könnte auch eine Trilogie fürs Kino machen. Ist dann natürlich vom kommerziellen Erfolg abhängig. Wenn der erste Film schon nicht genug einspielt kann man sich den Rest sparen.


----------



## Laforma666 (24. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*

******** bin ich alt geworden. starbesetzung... ich kenne namentlich nicht mehr einen davon


----------



## RyzA (24. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*



Laforma666 schrieb:


> ******** bin ich alt geworden. starbesetzung... ich kenne namentlich nicht mehr einen davon


Javier Bardem und Josh Brolin solltest du aber kennen.


----------



## Frank-Langweiler (24. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*



sesharim schrieb:


> Besser die kohle sparen und den alten film komplett remastern der ist genau so wie er ist gut und hat die deutlich besseren schauspieler. Und kürzer wird er mit sicherheit auch werden.


 Gibt es schon länger auf Blueray und sieht auch gut aus, finde ich.


----------



## Two-Face (24. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Blade Runner ist auch zuerst an den Kinokassen geflloppt. Heute hat er Kult-Status.


Du kannst jetzt nicht ernsthaft Blade Runner mit Dune vergleichen.
_Blade Runner_ war ein "kompletter" Film, der vom Drehbuch, über die Kamera und dem Schnitt perfekt abgestimmt war.
Bei _Dune_ hat hinten und vorne nichts gepasst, die Produzenten haben David Lynch immer wieder in die Parade gefahren, am Ende war keine Fassung so wie er es sich vorgestellt hatte.

Deswegen hatte er den dicken Italiener mit dem Espresso in _Mulholland Drive_ eingebaut, seine persönliche Abrechnung mit den Leuten von De Laurentiis, die maßgeblich dafür verantwortlich waren, dass der Film gescheitert ist.


----------



## the_move (24. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Das ist der wohl treffendste Vergleich, nicht nur was Querelen bei der Produktion und eher mäßigem Erfolg an den Kinokassen angeht.



Genauso Conan der Barbar, übrigens auch eine Verfilmung, die von Dino de Laurentiis produziert wurde. Damals umstritten, heute Kult. Und für mich persönlich einer der bis dato besten Fantasyfilme überhaupt. Das Einzige, was ich dem Film negativ anrechne, ist dass sie aus Toth-Amon fälschlicherweise als Thulsa Doom bezeichneten, sprich die Namen/Charaktere vertauschten.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Du kannst jetzt nicht ernsthaft Blade Runner mit Dune vergleichen.
> _Blade Runner_ war ein "kompletter" Film, der vom Drehbuch, über die Kamera und dem Schnitt perfekt abgestimmt war.


Ähm, nö! Sonst gäbe es auch in diesem Fall nicht zwei deutlich unterschiedliche Versionen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Deswegen hatte er den dicken Italiener mit dem Espresso in _Mulholland Drive_ eingebaut, seine persönliche Abrechnung mit den Leuten von De Laurentiis, die maßgeblich dafür verantwortlich waren, dass der Film gescheitert ist.


 Dino de Laurentiis und David Lynch passten nicht zusammen. Aber de Laurentiis Stil ist für einige gute Filme verantwortlich. Mir fällt da auf Anhieb (wie genannt) Conan the Barbarian ein. Ansonsten natürlich Flash Gordon, Death Wish, Firestarter, Manhunter (fand ich persönlich besser als Roter Drache von 2002, wobei er da auch produzierte), Rhea M, Army of Darkness,...


----------



## Killer-Instinct (24. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*

Der Film war absoluter Schrott, das Spiel war geil. Ich weiß nicht, was es da zu verfilmen gilt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ist hier wieder große Meckerzeit?.


Klar.
Weil wieder mal Schrott raus kommen wird.
Ich kenne nicht viele neuere Schauspieler, aber von den aufgeführten kenne ich gar keinen "Star".

Es gibt nur 1 ... 3 Remakes, die annähernd an den Urfilm ran kommen:
 - Der Tag, an dem die Erde still stand (guter Roboter und Keanu Reeves),
 - Die Fliege (wegen Jeff Goldblum),
 - I'm Legend (wegen Will Smith), ... .

Alles andere ist meist ohne Herz und Verstand gedreht.

Es werden kleine Nebensächlichkeiten weggelassen, die den Filmen die Athmosphäre verleihen.

Sieht man ganz deutlich an der neuen "Zeitmaschine".
Es sind nur winzige Details, aber genau die machen das "Originalgefühl" aus.
Im Urfilm sind die Worlocks und die Eloi anders dargestellt.
Auch die Hintergrundgräusche sind anders.
Manchmal hört man gar nichts beim Urfilm - dann ist es richtig spannend.

Die  Umkleideszene der Schaufensterpuppe gegenüber des Hauses von George ist umwerfend.
Das war das erste AHHH im Kino.

Man beachte auch das Typenschild auf der Zeitmaschine.   

Solche Momente kommen in den Remakes meist nicht vor.
Und wenn, dann wird alles durch den stumpfsinnigen Actionkrach totgeprügelt.


----------



## Johnny05 (24. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*

Der erste Dune - Film wird wohl kaum zu toppen sein , was Atmosphäre , Schauspieler und Ausstattung angeht ....


Gegen ein Remake habe Ich nichts einzuwenden , wenn es  denn genauso gut oder besser als das Original wird .


Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## RyzA (24. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Klar.
> Weil wieder mal Schrott raus kommen wird.
> Ich kenne nicht viele neuere Schauspieler, aber von den aufgeführten kenne ich gar keinen "Star".


Wenn dir Jarvier Bardem und Josh Brolin nichts sagen, dann bist du auch kein echter Filmkenner.
Und auch von den anderen Schauspielern kenne ich einige.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenn dir Jarvier Bardem und Josh Brolin nichts sagen, dann bist du auch kein echter Filmkenner.


Nein, bin ich wirklich nicht.
Nur kannten Stars früher fast alle, auch die Nicht-Filmkenner.


----------



## RyzA (24. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nur kannten Stars früher fast alle, auch die Nicht-Filmkenner.


Also Jarvier Badem ist sehr bekannt. Der hat auch schon einen Oscar gewonnen.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (24. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*



> ...zahlreiche bekannte Schauspieler wie Oscar Isaac, Rebecca Ferguson und Jason Momoa



Bitte, wer?


----------



## the_move (24. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nein, bin ich wirklich nicht.
> Nur kannten Stars früher fast alle, auch die Nicht-Filmkenner.





Jahtari schrieb:


> Bitte, wer?



Moment! Du willst mir allen Ernstes sagen, dass Dir der Sohn von James Brolin gänzlich unbekannt ist?

Nur mal so einige seiner letzten Rollen... No Country for Old Men (er war der quasi Protagonist, Javier Bardem der Antagonist), in True Grit (Auch ein hervorragendes Remake eines alten Westerns,...von den Cohen Brüdern) spielt er den Antagonisten. Deadpool 2 - Cable, Avengers/Guardians of the Galaxy - Thanos (Deswegen schaut man OV), Sicario, Oldboy, um nur ein paar zu nennen.

Javier Bardem? James Bond - Skyfall? Pirates of the Carribean - Dead Men tell no Tales, aka Salazars Rache.

Dazu gibt es noch einige andere bekannte Namen in der Liste

Allein Oscar Isaac (Robin Hood, X-Men Apocalypse, Sucker Punch, Ex Machina), Stellan Skarsgard (Thor, Avengers, Melancholia), Dave Bautista (Guardians of the Galaxy, Riddick, Blade Runner 2049, James Bond 007: Spectre), Jason Momoa (Game of Thrones, Aquaman, Conan)

Da dürfte schon das eine oder andere Gesicht für einen Aha Effekt sorgen. Und davon abgesehen habe ich auch nichts gegen Filme mit Newcomern.


----------



## warawarawiiu (24. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*

Oh, wusste nicht das da was neues in der pipeline zu Dune ist, das freut nicht sehr


----------



## Gast1659561002 (24. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*



the_move schrieb:


> Moment! Du willst mir allen Ernstes sagen, dass Dir der Sohn von James Brolin gänzlich unbekannt ist?
> [...]



Danke. Zwar noch nicht alle gesehen, aber durchaus auf der Liste.
Namen halt, Schall und Rauch.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*



the_move schrieb:


> Moment! Du willst mir allen Ernstes sagen, dass Dir der Sohn von James Brolin gänzlich unbekannt ist?


 Den Vater kenne ich.
Da waren einige gute Filme dabei:
Die Phantastische Reise, Das Mondkalb, Westworld, Unternehmen Capricorn ... .

Aber Josh Brolin, den kenne ich nur vom Sehen.
Von seinen Filme hab ich nur Hollow Man (wieder von H.G. Wells  ) gesehen und Man in Black 3.
In Man in Black 3 fand ich Josh Brolin passend als junger Agent K.

Bei Hollow Man hat mir der Vorgänger mit Chevy Chase wesentlich besser gefallen.


----------



## Laforma666 (24. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*

deswegen schrieb ich: namentlich 

gesehen hab ich die bestimmt alle schon irgendwo, aber keiner von denen hat jetzt unbedingt das zeug so richtig als star durchzugehen. klar, sie haben in den ihnen auferlegten rollen ihre leistung gebracht, aber ohne zu schummeln, ausser als iron man, woher kennt man bardem noch her?


----------



## Mahoy (24. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*

Einen schlechten Film hat noch kein Staraufgebot gerettet, aber viele Filme sind schon deshalb gut geworden, weil man auf unverbrauchte Gesichter gesetzt hat.

Die Riege der neuen Verfilmung würde ich als solide bezeichnen. Etlichen Namen kann ich Rollen zuordnen, die sie gespielt haben, anderen zumindest ein Gesicht. Ein paar schätze ich persönlich als richtig gute Darsteller ein und bei einigen sehe ich direkt die Figur vor mir: Dave Bautista als Glossu Rabban Harkonnen ist ja wohl mal perfekt, bei Charlotte Rampling hätte ich eher an Shadout Mapes gedacht, aber ist Mohiam geht auch. Stellan Skarsgård al Baron Harkonnen passt perfekt, bei Jason Momoa hätte ich im ersten Moment eher an Stilgar gedacht, aber noch einmal ins Buch geblättert ist seine Besetzung als Duncan Idaho tatsächlich passender. Josh Brolin als Gurney Halleck passt an sich, aber Patrick Stewart hat die Messlatte für diese Rolle sehr hoch gelegt. 

Sicherlich sind da auch ein paar Gestalten dabei, bei denen schon ziemlich deutlich wird, dass es bei deren Auswahl darum geht, bestimmte Zielgruppen mit abzugreifen, aber so tragisch ist das alles nicht. Wenn beispielsweise so ein Sternchen aus dem Disney-Dunstkreis Chani spielt, wären mir zwar auf Anhieb ein Dutzend Darstellerinnen mit mehr Kompetenz eingefallen, aber vom Erscheinungsbild her könnte es einerseits hinkommen und andererseits ist die Figur in der Vorlage nicht wirklich tragend, hat auch nicht viel Text und dekorativ dabei zu sein und - je nach Umfang der verfilmten Handlung - frühzeitig und quasi im Nebensatz tragisch hopps zu gehen wird wohl auch jemand wie Zendaya schaffen.

Der langen Rede kurzer Sinn: Wenn der Film Murks wird, dann nicht unbedingt wegen der Besetzung.


----------



## Septimus (24. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*

Hollywood kann scheinbar nur noch Remakes guter Filme oder Serien produzieren anstatt etwas neues zu kreieren und das was dabei raus kommt ist aus meiner Sicht alles andere als "Sehenswert"
Nehmen wir doch nur mal ein paar Remakes wo Hollywood den Charakter einer Series oder Filmes komplett verändert hat um es für die mittlerweile vollkommen degenerierte Gesellschaft Sehenswert zu machen, ihnen die Botschaft entfernen und das was entfernt wurde durch Bumm-Krach zu esetzen.

- Ben Hur der Klassiker mit Charlton Heston, ein Film einem nahe bringt das Rache zu nichts anderen führt als zu Selbstzerstörung und das Unrecht auch vergeben werden kann um diesen Kreislauf zu durchbrechen. Hollywood konzentrierte sich bei der Neuverfilmung mehr darauf den Zuschauern viel Action zu präsentieren und die ganze Botschaft die das Original rüber brachte kommt hier nicht mal Ansatzweise zum Vorschein. Ein typischer Ex und Hopp Hollywoodstreifen zum wegwerfen.

- Der Flug des Phoenix mit Steward Granger und Hardy Krüger ist auch so ein Beispiel. Er spielt in den sechziger Jahren und alte Konflikte unter den Nationen sind immer noch spürbar obwohl schon lange Frieden ist. Die eine Szene kurz nach dem Absturz macht das besonders deutlich als Hardy Krüger den Vorschlag unterbreitet aus dem Wrack ein flugfähiges etwas zu basteln und der Franzose unter den Passagieren seinen Nationalstolz und was weiß ich noch zum Ausdruck bringt als er alles was Hardy Krüger anweist auf seine französische Art interpretiert. Dieser Film lebt vom Zeitgeist und seinen hervorragenden Schauspielern die alle diese Zeit noch erlebt haben und das macht diesen Film immer wieder Sehenswert.

- Star Trek die Neuverfilmung von den Anfängen von Kirk & seiner Crew. Das Ziel von Gene Roddenberry war es in jeder Folge eine Botschaft zu überbringen, den Menschen den Spiegel vor die Nase zu halten. Sei es der erste Filmkuß eines weißen mit einer Schwarzen Schauspielerin, das Auftreten von Abe Lincoln als er Uhura als Schwarzen Offizier bestaunte oder die Kinofilme die jeder für sich eine Eindringliche Botschaft rüber brachten die nicht zu übersehen war aber die auch nicht aufdringlich rüber kam. Was machte Hollywood? Sie überzeichneten die Charaktere derart das sie vollkommen unglaubwürdig werden. Ein Kirk der sich so aufführt wäre eher in der Zwangsjacke statt auf den Stuhl des Captains gelandet. Auch hier wieder völlig unglaubwürdiges Krach-Bumm Kino damit die vollkommen überreizten Kiddies überhaupt noch auf die Leinwand schauen.

- Dune! Das Werk von Frank Herbert an dem sich schon so viele versucht haben und dessen einzig gute Verfilmung die von David Lynch ist der unter verdammt vielen Charakterschauspielern Erster Klasse aussuchen konnte und mit diesen Klasse Schauspielern ein Meisterwerk erschaffen konnte das bis heute aus meiner Sicht nicht zu übertreffen sein wird. Der Roman Dune ist sehr trocken und Langatmig und baut den Handlungsbogen sehr langsam auf. Dune ist so komplex geschrieben das man dieses Buch lieber mehrmals lesen sollte um es zu verstehen, die Motive der Herrscherhäuser zu begreifen die alle nach dem Spice gieren. So einen Romanzyklus zu verfilmen ohne das wichtige Handlungsstränge verloren gehen ist äusserst schwierig und David Lynch hat es geschafft daraus das beste zu machen was in einem Film untergebracht werden kann, entsprechend Lang ist auch die Originalfassung die einem einiges an Sitzfleisch abverlangt aber dafür wird der Zuschauer mit einem Feuerwerk an Charakteren belohnt die wahrlich ihr Bestes gegeben haben. Ich habe mir die Serien angeschaut die danach versuchten Dune zum Leben zu erwecken aber es ist ihnen nicht gelungen und genauso wenig wird es Hollywood jetzt gelingen dem Werk von Frank Herbert gerecht zu werden. Es fehlen aus meiner Sicht die Charakterschauspieler, die dürften wie alles in letzter Zeit aus Hollywood aber durch "CGI" ersetzt werden. Krach Bumm statt Handlung und Tiefgang. Für Tiefgang ist die heutige Generation einfach nicht mehr aufnahmefähig Aufgrund eines überangebotes an Filmen und Serien die alle leider mehr auf kurzweilige Unterhaltung und Ablenkung vom Weltgeschehen konzipiert sind. 

Panem et Circenses oder für die Menschen die sich mit alten Sprachen nicht so auskennen, grob übersetzt Brot und Spiele. Das alte Rezept der Römer um seine Untertanen vom rebellieren abzuhalten hat heute immer noch Weltgeltung. Heute leider mehr denn je...


----------



## Gamer1970 (24. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*



Mia-Grace-Miller schrieb:


> Werde ich mir auf jeden Fall anschauen. Ihr doch auch, gebt es zu ^^.  Andere, für mich spannende Frage: Wer ist beim Remake für den Soundtrack verantwortlich?



Hans Zimmer, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (24. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*



> *Dune: [...] Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*


Squadron 42: "hold my beer"


----------



## Das_DinG (24. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*



Two-Face schrieb:


> er selbst sagte immer wieder, er wolle ihn am liebsten vergessen



Hach....und seine anderen etlichen Interpretations-Gulasch-Werke???

Mochte eigentlich nur noch Twin Peaks von ihm...obwohl auch dort dieser Interpretations-Blödsinn manchmal so sehr überhand nahm, daß es mir nach ca. 30 Jahren schwer fällt die offiziellen Erklärungen zu manchen "Visionen" so zu akzeptieren, wie sie gezeigt wurden...

Die anderen Filme möchte ich nicht mal erwähnen.

Lynch ist so ein Typ Künstler, der könnte von nem Schrottplatz nen verbeulten Tank holen, ihn rot-blau anmalen und es dann als Lebenszustand präsentieren 


Dune hat trotzdem eine unerreichte Atmosphäre, schon alleine der Schauspieler wegen...versuch heute noch ähnliche "Expressionen" zu finden, gibts in Hollywood doch gar nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (24. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*

Bei seinen anderen "Interpretationswerken" hat ihm kein Produzent dazwischen gegriffen, die sind aus seiner Vision heraus entstanden.
David Lynch "denkt" weniger seine Filme, er "fühlt" sie und das bringt er dann auf die Leinwand. 
Vor allem aber ist er einer der sehr, sehr wenigen, echten (!) Autorenfilmer Hollywoods, jemand, der seine Filme selbst schreibt und filmt und den kreativen Schaffungsprozess selber durchgehend gestaltet.

Genau das hat man ihm bei _Dune_ verwehrt, deswegen wurde der Film auch eine mittlere Katastrophe.
Die zahlreichen Änderungen an der Buchvorlage waren teils völlig unnötig, vieles hätte man auch ohne so grundlegende Änderungen übernehmen können, ohne das Publikum zu überfordern. 
Visuell mag der Film heute noch eine Wucht sein, das entschädigt aber nunmal nicht für die verworrene Dramaturgie und wie oberflächlich die Vorlage letztenendes behandelt wurde.


----------



## thrustno1 (25. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*

ÜBerflüssig, es würde auch kein Mensch Titanic, oder HDR neuverfilmen......


----------



## thrustno1 (25. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ist hier wieder große Meckerzeit?
> 
> Ich freue mich schon auf den Film. Der Regisseur kann was und die Besetzung scheint auch sehr gut zu sein.



ja vorallem die Gurke "Arrival"  Aliene kommen auf die Erde um die Menschheit vor einem Problem zu warnen das es ohne die Ankuft der Aliens erst gar nicht gegeben hätte.......


sry aber der Typ hat nicht einen Guten Film gemacht, vorallem keinen den man als Epos bereichenen könnte, der ist mit einem Dune Epos vollkommen überfordert.

denkt an meine Worte


----------



## RyzA (25. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*



thrustno1 schrieb:


> ja vorallem die Gurke "Arrival"


Geschmackssache. Ich finde den Film sehr gut. Aber wer nur auf Krawall & Action steht, kann damit auch nichts anfangen.



> sry aber der Typ hat nicht einen Guten Film gemacht, vorallem keinen den man als Epos bereichenen könnte, der ist mit einem Dune Epos vollkommen überfordert.
> 
> denkt an meine Worte


Ich glaube deine Worte kann man als "grobe Fehleinschätzung" abtun.


----------



## thrustno1 (25. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Geschmackssache. Ich finde den Film sehr gut. Aber wer nur auf Krawall & Action steht, kann damit auch nichts anfangen.



Aha gut dann muss aber die Story passen 

"Hust"  Aliens kommen auf die Erde um die Menschheit vor einem Problem zu warnen das es ohne die Ankunft der Aliens erst gar nicht gegeben hätte.......

Das ist der Gleiche Schwachsinn wie Mortal Engines, die Bauen Städte die Fahren, und wollten dann nach Asien.........warum genau ? 

den es gibt überhaupt keine Bedrohnung die 1. die Fahrenden Städte rechtfertigen würde 2. das Durchbrechen der Mauer.

zumal man sogar normale Städte sieht, auch ist das Land Fruchtbar......


----------



## thrustno1 (25. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Leute, der erste Film war doch Grütze, keine Ahnung wie den hier alle in den Himmel loben können.
> 
> Der Film stammte aus der Produktionshölle, das hat man ihm angesehen und zwar von vorne bis hinten, egal welche Fassung. Nichts davon, rein gar nichts war so, wie Lynch es wollte, er selbst sagte immer wieder, er wolle ihn am liebsten vergessen und seinen Namen rausstreichen lassen, so wenig hat ihm das Resultat gefallen. Weder als Buch- noch als Filmfan konnte man sonderlich was damit anfangen, obwohl das Konzept ja gepasst hätte.
> 
> Nee, ernsthaft, der erste DUNE-Film war ein Flop und zwar zurecht.



Hätte man das Buch (Reihe) verfilmt hätte der Filme auch 20 Stunden Dauer gehabt. aber glaubst du eine heutige 1,5 Stunden kinofoassung wird besser ?


----------



## RyzA (25. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*



thrustno1 schrieb:


> Aha gut dann muss aber die Story passen
> 
> "Hust"  Aliens kommen auf die Erde um die Menschheit vor einem Problem zu warnen das es ohne die Ankunft der Aliens erst gar nicht gegeben hätte.......


Die Aliens sind auf der Erde gekommen um die Menschen um Hilfe zu bitten. In der Zukunft.


----------



## thrustno1 (25. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die Aliens sind auf der Erde gekommen um die Menschen um Hilfe zu bitten. In der Zukunft.



Für ein Problem das nicht entstandene wäre wenn die Aliens nicht auf die erde gekommen wären, die einen Feiern das als Geniales Zeitparadoxon, ich behaupte Kühn das ist Schrott und kann weg.


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*



thrustno1 schrieb:


> ja vorallem die Gurke "Arrival"  Aliene kommen auf die Erde um die Menschheit vor einem Problem zu warnen das es ohne die Ankuft der Aliens erst gar nicht gegeben hätte.......



Kann das sein, dass du den Film gar nicht verstanden hast?
Die Aliens sind gekommen, weil sie in der Zukunft die Hilfe der Menschen brauchen und sie bereiten sie mit ihrer Ankunft darauf vor.


----------



## RyzA (25. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*



thrustno1 schrieb:


> Für ein Problem das nicht entstandene wäre wenn die Aliens nicht auf die erde gekommen wären, die einen Feiern das als Geniales Zeitparadoxon, ich behaupte Kühn das ist Schrott und kann weg.



Was das genaue Problem ist und ob sie dafür verantwortlich sind weiß ich nicht. Aber vielleicht wird das ja in der Kurzgeschichte dazu erklärt.
Oder mir ist es im Film entgangen.

Und noch was zur Überforderung: Peter Jackson z.B. hat früher bevor er "Herr der Ringe" und "Hobbit" gedreht hat fast nur Splatterfilme gedreht. Bzw "The Frighteners" davor. Der hatte auch kein großes Budget.
Dann hat man ihm das Mammutprojekt "Herr der Ringe" anvertraut. Und er hat  super Arbeit abgeliefert.

Man sollte die Leute nicht unterschätzen. Ich denke das Denis Villeneuve "Dune" auch gut hinbekommen wird.


----------



## ZAM (25. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Bei Hollow Man hat mir der Vorgänger mit Chevy Chase wesentlich besser gefallen.



Ich vergleiche Drama-Komödien eher selten mit Horror-Thrillern.


----------



## Mahoy (25. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*



ZAM schrieb:


> Ich vergleiche Drama-Komödien eher selten mit Horror-Thrillern.



Ich könnte gerade nicht einmal sagen, welcher der beiden mehr komische Momente hatte. Ich weiß nur: Bei ersten waren diese vermutlich beabsichtigt.


----------



## ZAM (25. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich könnte gerade nicht einmal sagen, welcher der beiden mehr komische Momente hatte. Ich weiß nur: Bei ersten waren diese vermutlich beabsichtigt.


Könntest du dir Chevy Chase in einer ernsten Rolle vorstellen ... also glaubwürdig?


----------



## Mahoy (25. März 2019)

*AW: Dune: Startschuss für die Dreharbeiten der Neuverfilmung mit Starbesetzung*



ZAM schrieb:


> Könntest du dir Chevy Chase in einer ernsten Rolle vorstellen ... also glaubwürdig?



Erst ab seinem Auftritt in "Law & Order" (Fragt nicht, meine Frau hat das gekuckt und ich am Rande mit ...).

Es hat eine Weile gedauert, bis ich ihn erkannt habe und danach habe ich auf die Pointe gewartet - die kam aber nicht.


----------



## biosat_lost (31. August 2020)

.....


----------



## biosat_lost (31. August 2020)

Septimus schrieb:


> Hollywood kann scheinbar nur noch Remakes guter Filme oder Serien produzieren anstatt etwas neues zu kreieren und das was dabei raus kommt ist aus meiner Sicht alles andere als "Sehenswert"
> Nehmen wir doch nur mal ein paar Remakes wo Hollywood den Charakter einer Series oder Filmes komplett verändert hat um es für die mittlerweile vollkommen degenerierte Gesellschaft Sehenswert zu machen, ihnen die Botschaft entfernen und das was entfernt wurde durch Bumm-Krach zu esetzen.
> 
> .... Wie sollte es auch anders sein, wenn die Menschheit mehr und mehr  in einer isolierten Blase aus alten Ideen verkümmert, keine echte  Kommunikation mehr stattfindet. Der Intellekt erhält sich durch  Kommunikation, aber gechatte, egal mit wem, oder meinetwegen nicht egal;  Aber es ist eine rudimentäre Form der Kommunikation, die ja eigentlich  auf sehr viel mehr Ebenen stattfindet. Dieses bestenfalls Fragment der  eigentlichen Kommunikation, saugt einen eher aus, anstatt einem die  Energie für neue Ideen suggeriert wird.
> ...


----------



## Mahoy (31. August 2020)

biosat_lost schrieb:


> Kennt einer eigentlich diese obszön schlechte Verfilmung von Dune mit  Uwe Ochsenknecht? Was man sich dabei gedacht hat? Da muss ich echt  lachen.



Als "obszön schlecht" würde ich sie nicht bezeichnen. Die TV-Verfilmungen von "Dune" und "Children of Dune" krankte hauptsächlich am - für so ein Vorhaben - immer noch zu schwachen Budget, was sich in Besetzung, Ausstattung und SFX niederschlägt.
Allerdings kann sie auf der Haben-Seite eine deutlich höhere Vorlagentreue als sämtliche anderen Versuche verbuchen und man merkt an vielen Details, dass die Produzenten mit Herzblut bei der Sache waren und ernstlich versucht haben, über ihre begrenzten Möglichkeiten hinaus zu gehen.

So etwas würdige ich ebenso wie die optische Opulenz bei Lynch, dem man allerdings im Gegenzug vorwerfen muss, das Ganze auf ein recht simples SciFi-Märchen reduziert zu haben - und damit meine ich nicht, dass die Produktionsfirma das Material nach dem Dreh noch einmal ausgedünnt hat.


----------



## biosat_lost (29. September 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Als "obszön schlecht" würde ich sie nicht bezeichnen. Die TV-Verfilmungen von "Dune" und "Children of Dune" krankte hauptsächlich am - für so ein Vorhaben - immer noch zu schwachen Budget, was sich in Besetzung, Ausstattung und SFX niederschlägt.
> Allerdings kann sie auf der Haben-Seite eine deutlich höhere Vorlagentreue als sämtliche anderen Versuche verbuchen und man merkt an vielen Details, dass die Produzenten mit Herzblut bei der Sache waren und ernstlich versucht haben, über ihre begrenzten Möglichkeiten hinaus zu gehen.
> 
> So etwas würdige ich ebenso wie die optische Opulenz bei Lynch, dem man allerdings im Gegenzug vorwerfen muss, das Ganze auf ein recht simples SciFi-Märchen reduziert zu haben - und damit meine ich nicht, dass die Produktionsfirma das Material nach dem Dreh noch einmal ausgedünnt hat.


Also ich habe diese Version irgendwie gar nicht mehr richtig vor Augen. Nur wie U. Ochsenknecht mit spiceblauen Augen  da mit einem Sandwurm rumhantiert, der bedeutend kleiner ist als er z. B. Und dann sagt" Das Wasser des Lebens". Denke die haben dem Würmchen wohl etwas Spice abgezapft.
Bei Star Wars VIII hätte ich auch nicht mehr sagen können, was darin vorkam.  Scheint als würde ich das als Erniedrigung dessen wahrnehmen, was ich in Bezug darauf schätze. Das kann nämlich verursachen, dass man das  dann nicht mehr weiß.  Kann aber auch gut sein, dass ich einfach eingepennt bin. Das scheint mir sogar wahrscheinlicher.
Ich kenne die Romanvorlage leider gar nicht, ich habe schon lange keinen Roman mehr gelesen und als ich das noch ununterbrochen tat, wusste ich glaube ich nicht mal dass es diese Romane gibt?
Kann also sehr gut sein, dass meine Einschätzung da subjektiv und befangen ist, dass ich da vorschnell gerurteilt habe.


----------

